# Any vintage drop-bar MTBs out there?



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I saw SSMike's sweet looking IBIS just a little while ago so I'm posting my Rockcombo.
I always wanted one of these many years ago and now I have one and man,it's a sweet ride. The Cunningham Indian(not mine) is another favorite.


----------



## Luther (Aug 29, 2004)

*1987 Bridgestone MB-1*

Check out the huge chainrings too.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Oh man...*

Ok,now that's my favorite bike. The MB-1 deserves a post all it's own.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

There's plenty of off-road bikes with drops out there. Check out Shiggy's bike (look in SS and 29er forums). Just type in drop bars in the search feature (search in vintage, ss and 29er forums). Here's a link to a post with the entire 87 MB-1 bike with the drops here

That Cunningham used to be my bosses at the shop I worked at. It now makes its home in Europe.


----------



## Luther (Aug 29, 2004)

Built4Speed said:


> Ok,now that's my favorite bike. The MB-1 deserves a post all it's own.


Thanks! I had wanted one for a while. I'd actually like to have another one that was a little bit beat up so I would actually have one to ride. This one is a little too nice to ride IMHO. I have a '91 MB-2 (not a grop bar bike) that is my main ride. I am also keeping my eye out for a slightly beat RockCombo and XO-1. Which of those Rock Combos is yours? How is it off-road? If I remember correctly they geometry is very aggresive, so I am guessing it's very quick handling and super fast on smoother trails.

Oh yeah, I also have a 1994 RBT with Nitto narrow dirt-drops that I am considering putting a cyclocross set up on to ride smoother trails.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*So How Big Are The Rings?*

They don't look oversized to me.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'll have some pics of mine in a few days...


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Shayne said:


> They don't look oversized to me.


I think the stock rings were 28/38/48. Normal for that time. For fast SoCal fire roading it was common to see a 50 on there too.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*That's What I Thought*

Yeah, I had 2 XT cranksets that came stock with 50T rings. That'll get you moving!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

*couple more drop shots*

Here's a couple of shots of my old Salsa with two different drop bars.


----------



## Luther (Aug 29, 2004)

ssmike said:


> I think the stock rings were 28/38/48. Normal for that time. For fast SoCal fire roading it was common to see a 50 on there too.


Yup, that's a 50t big ring on this bike. Stock.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Built4Speed said:


> I saw SSMike's sweet looking IBIS just a little while ago so I'm posting my Rockcombo.
> I always wanted one of these many years ago and now I have one and man,it's a sweet ride. The Cunningham Indian(not mine) is another favorite.


heres one of mine: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=55643&highlight=drop+bar+ritchey


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Built4Speed said:


> I saw SSMike's sweet looking IBIS just a little while ago so I'm posting my Rockcombo.
> I always wanted one of these many years ago and now I have one and man,it's a sweet ride. The Cunningham Indian(not mine) is another favorite.


also got to say that the RockCombo bike was an incredibly cool bike for its time. The bottom bracket was a bit lower than the Stumpjumpers and Rockhoppers so clearance was a minor issue, but other than that, it was a rockin' bike.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Built4Speed said:


> I saw SSMike's sweet looking IBIS just a little while ago so I'm posting my Rockcombo.
> I always wanted one of these many years ago and now I have one and man,it's a sweet ride. The Cunningham Indian(not mine) is another favorite.


The White Rockcombo was mine but I sold it on Ebay awhile back. I got it because I wanted a bike to tour on and be able to ride some dirt trails. It turned out to be alittle big for me but I liked it alot. It had the RM1 Specialized dirt drop bars that are abit narrow compaired to the RM2 and WTB bars. I have since picked up a Bianchi Project 5 and put the Specialized/WTB RM2 bars on it. I like these much better for riding in the dirt. The Bianchi Project 5 with its 700c wheels is now one of my favorite bikes. I dig lugged frames and always wanted a Bianchi  I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## Luther (Aug 29, 2004)

*I think I remember that one*



kb11 said:


> The White Rockcombo was mine but I sold it on Ebay awhile back..


Yeah I think I remember seeing it for sale. I wish I had bought it.


----------



## velokid (Aug 13, 2004)

Luther said:


> Thanks! I had wanted one for a while. I'd actually like to have another one that was a little bit beat up so I would actually have one to ride. This one is a little too nice to ride IMHO. I have a '91 MB-2 (not a grop bar bike) that is my main ride. I am also keeping my eye out for a slightly beat RockCombo and XO-1. Which of those Rock Combos is yours? How is it off-road? If I remember correctly they geometry is very aggresive, so I am guessing it's very quick handling and super fast on smoother trails.
> 
> Oh yeah, I also have a 1994 RBT with Nitto narrow dirt-drops that I am considering putting a cyclocross set up on to ride smoother trails.


This has me excited to finish my RockCombo. I found mine as a frameset on eBay last fall. All I need are some barcons (anyone? anyone?) and it will be complete. I'll post some pics when it is.

Luther, if you ever have interest in a '92 XO-1, let me know.


----------



## Pottser (Jan 30, 2004)

This is mine. Built in 1991, and ridden lots of places. i can say that I really (ab)used this bike. it has been all over Europe, ridden in Patagonia, made me do the Iditabike, etc.. I still ride this, but mostly use my Willits and Phoenix. The first is ridden with dirtdrops too, but can't be considered vintage. Maybe a classic 29-er.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

*Here's mine.*

1992 Steve Potts

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=56344


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Besides the Potts from Pottser, heres the second WTB Dirt Drop barred bike from the Netherlands:










Pottser and myself are pretty much the only two (for as far as we both know) who have these bars, let alone ride them. The Breezer will get a flat bar back, as I had in its first setup, when I put it back on gears. I do have another project that will involve a DD... more to come... soon....


----------



## Luther (Aug 29, 2004)

*What all types of "dirt drops" are there?*

I have n RB-T with a set of narrow Nitto Dirt Drops 
I have the MB-1 with a wide set of Nittos

I see a lot of people with WTB dirt drops that have a lot more flare (nearly moustache bars)


----------



## velokid (Aug 13, 2004)

My WTBs do seem very close to moustaches in terms of flare - it will be interesting to see how they work. 

I'd like something closer to the Salsa Bell Lap or the Nitto Randonee bars. I may put these on my XO-1 if I decide to keep it.


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

... fresh lobster, known as da frog ...

ciao
flo


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Luther said:


> I have n RB-T with a set of narrow Nitto Dirt Drops
> I have the MB-1 with a wide set of Nittos
> 
> I see a lot of people with WTB dirt drops that have a lot more flare (nearly moustache bars)


Dirt Drops was a name that, at the time, applied only to the drop bars from Nitto that were on that Bridgestone MB1. Only recently have I seen this name be used for any off-road drop bar (save the Salsa bar). As for other bars:

WTB - original bar made in Japan with a 26.0 stem clamp size. Made by Nitto under the RM-2 model number. The second generation bars were made in Taiwan and were for a 25.4 stem clamp size. There is a laser engraved WTB wolf head logo on the right side and a "WTB" logo on the left side of the stem. WTB never had a real model name for the drop bars and were always just "drop bars."

Ibis bars - the bars on both my Salsa and Ibis are a 26.0 size and are stamped "Specialized" on both sides of the stem and RM-3 on one side. Made at Nitto. These bars were essentially a criterium bend bar that was flared out at the ends - my favorite. And like the WTB bar, no model name, just an "Ibis bar."

These bars in addition to the Bridgeston/Nitto Dirt Drop were the only drops you could find for off-road use back in the day. The bar that was on the RockCombo was a bit thinner wall and not as sturdy for continued off-road pounding.


----------



## Sandboxes (Jan 2, 2005)

*Drop Bars*

83 Potts that I just finished restoring this year but still not finished. First time on drops in the dirt was a whole new experience. Good fun.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Sandboxes said:


> 83 Potts that I just finished restoring this year but still not finished. First time on drops in the dirt was a whole new experience. Good fun.


Wow! Very, very nice! What a find. Whats the story on that? Original paint? Im jealous!!

Did the flat bar stem you recently sold come off this bike?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*The Green/White Combo is mine.*



Luther said:


> Thanks! I had wanted one for a while. I'd actually like to have another one that was a little bit beat up so I would actually have one to ride. This one is a little too nice to ride IMHO. I have a '91 MB-2 (not a grop bar bike) that is my main ride. I am also keeping my eye out for a slightly beat RockCombo and XO-1. Which of those Rock Combos is yours? How is it off-road? If I remember correctly their geometry is very aggresive, so I am guessing it's very quick handling and super fast on smoother trails.]
> 
> The Green and white Rockcombo is the one I own. The white one was an Ebay bike. I grabbed the photo because it showed how my Combo once looked.
> This bike is very fast on smooth trails but it also handles well on rocky trails once you get used to the drops and brake lever position.
> ...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Oh damn that is pretty!!*



Jeroen said:


> Besides the Potts from Pottser, heres the second WTB Dirt Drop barred bike from the Netherlands:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Fillet-brazed said:


> heres one of mine: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=55643&highlight=drop+bar+ritchey


Very nice bike you got there. Can anyone point me to where I get some of those WTB bars? I'd like to give them a try.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Built4Speed said:


> Very nice bike you got there. Can anyone point me to where I get some of those WTB bars? I'd like to give them a try.


Keep an eye on the singlespeed and 29er forums. They regularly post links to mtbr.com ads where they are selling WTB drops. The going price seems to be in the $75 range. In fact, there were a couple of ads there a few days ago.

Also check out On-One. They are making their own version of a WTB drop bar called the Midge. Rumor has it that ... well let's just say there's another bar coming down the mountain in the future.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

time to ask again...

any suggestions for an LD stem maker?

any one want to sell an old one?
don't mind if I have to buy the bike with it...


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

a nice Gator Attitude. not mine...

Carsten


----------



## Pulli (Feb 7, 2004)

*drops on the Attitude*

What kind of adaptation needs to be done to get the drops/stem on that Attitude?

I'd love to do that with an MC2 bike.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Pulli said:


> What kind of adaptation needs to be done to get the drops/stem on that Attitude?
> 
> I'd love to do that with an MC2 bike.


you sure need a good chiropractor and a acupuncturist.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

airwreck said:


> time to ask again...
> 
> any suggestions for an LD stem maker?
> 
> ...


i would try bernie mikkelsen. he is in the bay area and i don't have his website right now.. i remember reading on it that he was happy to reproduce favourite mtbike frames.. a ld stem is basically a bent tube.


----------



## Sandboxes (Jan 2, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Wow! Very, very nice! What a find. Whats the story on that? Original paint? Im jealous!!
> 
> Did the flat bar stem you recently sold come off this bike?


Thanks, The story is I bought the bike from a guy in SF in 2000. The bike was lightly used and the paint is all original. He gave me the original bill of sale from Steve Potts from 1983 and the upgrade done in 1989 for the drop bar and 135 mm rear spacing. The bike is equipped with all the WTB parts except for the King/GG headset which I found one just recently. I am still looking for a WTB cable hanger to fully complete the bike and I still have to lace on the RM 20 rims. The really cool thing is the roller cams. They are the original Cunningham version with the oversize brake post (original on 83 order form). Excellent catch. The flat bar stem was from this bike that I recently sold on ebay. I think the drop bar makes the bike super cool compared to the flat bar. I'll try to post some more pictures this weekend.

Boxes


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

colker1 said:


> i would try bernie mikkelsen. he is in the bay area and i don't have his website right now.. i remember reading on it that he was happy to reproduce favourite mtbike frames.. a ld stem is basically a bent tube.


There's a lot more involved that bending a tube to make a true LD stem.


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

*good observations!*

There is a lot lot more than just bending the tubes for the LD. True that. I approached Steve long ago about making six and he was not interested in the project.

In regard to WTB, dirt drops, blah blah blah. The horse's mouth (Mr. Slate) informed me that Nitto made both versions of the WTB drop bars.

victorthewombat


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*nice!*

good work! that potts looks rad, i'm glad you got it back to drop bars and all, so correct!

i'll keep my eye out for a NOS WTB cable hanger for you, thanks again for the flat bar stem combo and custom shifters, i'm stoked to see them.

oh yeah, i have no clue what you guys are talking about with all this drop bar nonsense? hehe.

all for now
nate


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

victorthewombat said:


> In regard to WTB, dirt drops, blah blah blah. The horse's mouth (Mr. Slate) informed me that Nitto made both versions of the WTB drop bars.
> 
> victorthewombat


hmmm, I heard from the same horse about the 2nd gen being made in Taiwan at a different factory. Oh well, regardless where they're made, they're still great.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

Pulli said:


> What kind of adaptation needs to be done to get the drops/stem on that Attitude?
> 
> I'd love to do that with an MC2 bike.


this is either a 1 1/4 or a 1 1/8 ControlTech quill stem. I am pretty sure he has used a shim to fit it into the steerer tube.

On your MC2 Adroit it should be much easier, just take the Klein/Icon MC3 stem and drop bars. The MC3 MTB stems fit the MC2 steerer tube and vice versa the MC2s can be used on the later MC3 Adroits. You would need to find a 25.4mm drop bar or try a normal road drop bar, the MC3 clamps are quite tolerant wrt the bar diameter.

Carsten


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

*Urban Monster*

My Yo forked Monster Fat turned Burley puller.


----------



## eldengrave (Oct 29, 2005)

*Rock Lobster #006*

circa 1985-6... photo's more recent than that, obviously. it's my singlespeed.


----------



## mon t (Jan 19, 2004)

*here is a pic from june 4, 2006*

15 y.o girl on a 1985 ibis:


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Cool, she needs to come to Keysville next year  Heres my vintage dropbar SS attack bike, thought I better try this out 1st with slicks befor putting knobies on


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

kb11 said:


> Cool, she needs to come to Keysville next year  Heres my vintage dropbar SS attack bike, thought I better try this out 1st with slicks befor putting knobies on


RAISE those bars.. and get the fattys there.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

The bars are actually fine, looks abit low cause the back of the bike is raised in the stand, knobbies to come after a few miles


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

eldengrave said:


> circa 1985-6... photo's more recent than that, obviously. it's my singlespeed.


Thats a cool shot. I like it.


----------



## retrobikeguy (Oct 27, 2005)

Kestrel MXZ, Not mine - but interesting :skep: ,

but does this count  , or is it a tad too far ?


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## d-ray (Apr 27, 2005)

*3Rensho Expedition Touring*

80's Beauty...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

d-ray said:


> 80's Beauty...


is that a 24 in wheel back? and black campy cranks? ooohh.. looks like a rolls royce.


----------



## d-ray (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm not sure a Rolls Royce weighs quite this much. lol
although the ride is very cadillac like. (haven't been in a Rolls lately)

And with the length of the chainstays I can see how it would appear to have a smaller rear wheel, but it is 26" also.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

(it has bar tape now  )


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> (it has bar tape now  )


that's a looong seatpost. i remember those cook cranks being blue..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> that's a looong seatpost. i remember those cook cranks being blue..


Yeah, the frame is a tad small which I tend to like...that Ringle post is set on the #1 dash mark...just within the post limit. 

I would never undo an anodized blue set of cranks!  I'd also galdly trade these polished ones for turq. blue.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> ...that Ringle post is set on the #1 dash mark...just within the post limit.


Even though you might be at the limit on the "seat post", you still might not have enough inserted into the frame. Frames with seat tubes that extend above the top tube quite a bit give you a false sense of security with regards to seat post insertion. The seat post really needs to be down past the bottom edge of the top tube - or what ever gusset may be welded between the top tube and seat tube. This is one of the reasons so many of those old Kleins broke at the seat tube slot. Too small of a frame, too much seat post showing. Careful with that gem there, ER.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

ssmike said:


> Even though you might be at the limit on the "seat post", you still might not have enough inserted into the frame. Frames with seat tubes that extend above the top tube quite a bit give you a false sense of security with regards to seat post insertion. The seat post really needs to be down past the bottom edge of the top tube - or what ever gusset may be welded between the top tube and seat tube. This is one of the reasons so many of those old Kleins broke at the seat tube slot. Too small of a frame, too much seat post showing. Careful with that gem there, ER.


I would be concerned about the stem insertion, too. That is a lot of exposed quill.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> Even though you might be at the limit on the "seat post", you still might not have enough inserted into the frame. Frames with seat tubes that extend above the top tube quite a bit give you a false sense of security with regards to seat post insertion. The seat post really needs to be down past the bottom edge of the top tube - or what ever gusset may be welded between the top tube and seat tube. This is one of the reasons so many of those old Kleins broke at the seat tube slot. Too small of a frame, too much seat post showing. Careful with that gem there, ER.


Noted. The seatpost does go down past the 'boom tube'.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shiggy said:


> I would be concerned about the stem insertion, too. That is a lot of exposed quill.


It's a bit lower now, but that stem has a pretty long quill, so I feel safe with it.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

We're just looking out for ya, Rumpfy :thumbsup:


----------



## eldengrave (Oct 29, 2005)

*old ross*

another picture i found that fits this thread... an old ross (mt whitney?) with roller cams; hite-rite... i don't actually own it anymore.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

ssmike said:


> We're just looking out for ya, Rumpfy :thumbsup:


Yup. Better safe...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey, I know you guys are.

Always appreciated!


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

*Oops. I dropped it.*

Old thread revival...



This is the short quill Nitto Dirt Drop at full "extension". I have the long quill version which pushed in all the way raises them about an inch.

The Woodchippers were a chore getting through that Nitto stem. Ended up trimming about 38mm off the ends so the stem could rotate around them. That was with the bar clamp shimmed open as much as I dared to.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice. Are your brake levers a little low?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Nice. Are your brake levers a little low?


hmmm. no.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Nice. Are your brake levers a little low?


Nope, perfect for down in the drops. I have no plans to spend much time on the hoods.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

fatchanceti said:


> Oops. I dropped it.


Now that is nice! :thumbsup: I just got a short Nitto Dirt Drop this week for my '09 IF Deluxe urban assault creature.

Nice Rock Combo in the first posting, too.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

More retro than vintage. I really like the nitto dirt drop on this bike:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Interesting thread to revive....there are a lot more of us with drop bar bikes now vs. when this thread started.

For me personally, I needed a drop bar bike for each version of shifter mount.

85 Otis Guy with sausage link shifter mounts for Suntours.









91 Salsa with WTB shifter mounts for M732.









95 Steve Potts CCR with DKG shifter mounts for M900.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Interesting thread to revive....there are a lot more of us with drop bar bikes now vs. when this thread started.
> 
> For me personally, I needed a drop bar bike for each version of shifter mount.
> 
> ...


You own WAY to many bikes!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fred Smedley said:


> You own WAY to many bikes!


What? Less than 20.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> What? Less than 20.


You need a couple road bikes. You need a Pegoretti/ Sachs.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*my nittos....*

i was pretty stoked when they reappeared in the merry sales catalog this winter, put a set on a new soma saga touring frame. (vintage stuff includes the xt pedals, xt cantis, d-a levers, perforated turbo saddle, and a respaced bontrager/deore dx wheelset),


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Great set ups!! I am really looking into a drop for one of my current build ups! Thanks!


----------



## ph0 (Oct 21, 2013)

My 1994 Raleigh Titanium XTR


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Tachyon


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

my 1985 rock lobster


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

rockychrysler said:


> my 1985 rock lobster


Wow- more photos please!


----------



## Seaxu (Jun 18, 2013)

nice drop bar bikes. I'm thinking about doing this to my Klein pinnical as well. Quick question do you find the drop bars to be advantageous for long rides.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

stan lee said:


> Wow- more photos please!


here ya go: RockyChrysler.com: Just about a bike [Rock Lobster]

RockyChrysler.com: The Resurrection of Rock Lobster #06


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Good write up! Neat bike.


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice setups


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice thread bump!


----------



## turky lurkey (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

any updates to the bikes on this thread


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

burritoguru said:


> any updates to the bikes on this thread


Check out this thread:
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retr...olidated-official-drop-bar-thread-659324.html

More dropbar content


----------

